# Մշակույթ > Գրական նախագծեր > Մրցույթներ > Թեմատիկ մրցույթներ >  Գրական դուետ. Տուփը չբացել

## ivy

Վերջապես կարող ենք սկսել մեր առաջին գրական դուետը  :Smile: 

Սա նշանակում է, որ նախապես երկու հոգի գրանցվել է՝ նախագծին մասնակցելու համար: 
Գրանցումները հիմա էլ են բաց. կարող եք ցանկացած պահի տեղեկացնել ինձ, որ ուզում եք մասնակցել գրական դուետի, և հենց հերթական զույգը գրանցվի, կսկսենք հաջորդ դուետը:

Դուետում գրանցված երկու մասնակիցները տեղյակ չեն, թե ով է իրենց «հակառակորդը», ինքնաբացահայտվել չի կարելի: 
Մրցույթին մասնակցելու են միայն իրենք: Գրական առաջադրանքին համապատասխան ստեղծագործությունն ուղարկվելու է ինձ, դրվելու է այս թեմայում, ապա ընթերցողները որոշելու են, թե երկու աշխատանքներից որն էր ավելի լավ ստացվել: Լինելու է «մինի» քվեարկություն՝ երկու տարբերակով ու առանց բազմակի ընտրության հնարավորության: 

Թեև մրցույթին մասնակցելու են միայն տվյալ դուետի համար նախապես գրանցված երկու մասնակիցները, այնուամենայնիվ ցանկության դեպքում յուրաքանչյուրն էլ կարող է աշխատանք ուղարկել՝ ստորև ներկայացված առաջադրանքին համապատասխան: Այդ ստեղծագործոությունները կդրվեն՝ որպես արտամրցութային աշխատանքներ և բաց կլինեն քննարկման համար:

Հիմա առաջադրանքի մասին:

Գրել արձակ ստեղծագործություն, որում գործողությունների ու սյուժեի առանցքում մի տուփ է: Ինչ տուփ է, ինչու է պատմվածքում, ովքեր են կերպարները, ինչ ժանրի մեջ է պատմվածքը և մնացած ամեն ինչը որոշում են հեղինակները: Միայն մի պայման կա. պատմության մեջ *տուփը չի բացվելու*: 
Ծավալային սահման չկա, բայց աշխատեք ոչ վեպ գրել, ոչ էլ մի երկու տող կարճ արձակ: Աշխատանքները պետք է վերնագրված լինեն: 

Ստեղծագործությունները ներկայացնելու վերջնաժամկետը դեկտեմբերի 18-ն է՝ երևանյան ժամանակով երեկոյան 9-ը:

Մաղթում եմ հաճելի ստեղծագործական շաբաթ  :Smile:

----------

Apsara (12.12.2016), boooooooom (11.12.2016), Cassiopeia (11.12.2016), Chuk (12.12.2016), GriFFin (12.12.2016), kitty (12.12.2016), LisBeth (12.12.2016), Mr. Annoying (11.12.2016), reminilo (11.12.2016), Sambitbaba (11.12.2016), Smokie (11.12.2016), Աթեիստ (12.12.2016), Այբ (12.12.2016), Արէա (11.12.2016), Գաղթական (13.12.2016), Հայկօ (13.12.2016), Մուշու (11.12.2016), Նաիրուհի (12.12.2016), Նիկեա (11.12.2016), Վոլտերա (11.12.2016)

----------


## ivy

*Լիֆտը և մի տուփ երջանկություն*

***
Աստիճանների մոտ կանգնած սպասում էի, որ իջներ: Արդեն չորս անգամ կանչել էի, իսկ ինքը դեռ չէր եկել: Բայց ահա հայտնվեց նա: Ամենավերևում վառվեց լույսը ու նա դանդաղ, հեզասահք, մեղմ և վեհորեն սկսեց ներքև իջնել իր լույսով լուսավորելով աստիճանահարթակը: Դրանք ողջ օրվաս ամենաերջանիկ ակնթարթներն էին: Դուք պարզապես չեք կարող պատկերացնել թե ինչ է զգում գործից մեռած վերադարձող մարդը, որ ստիպված է բարձրանալ 15-րդ հարկ: Ու բնականաբար այսքանից հետո նրա կյանքի ամենաերջանիկ ակնթարթը պետք է լիներ այն պահը, երբ նրա առաջ վերջապես բացվում էին վերելակի, թեկուզ սովետ տեսած, ճռճռան հատակով, փտած պարաններով ահասարսուռ վերելակի դռները և կանչում իրենց գորովագութ գիրկը: Հետո ինչ որ զուգարանը բուրում է ինչպես վերելակը: Ուզում էի ասել՝ լիֆտը բուրում էր ինչպես  զուգարանը: Մի իմաստուն ասել ա` կյանքիդ ամեն օրը ապրիր այնպես, ասես դա վերջինն է։ Կյանքիս ամեն օրը չգիտեմ, բայց ամեն անգամ էդ վերելակ մտնելիս թվում է թե էդ վերջին անգամն ա։ 

Մութ միջանցքում կանգնած երկար ժամանակ տանջվում եմ, որ բանալին կողպեքի մեջ մտցնեմ։ 10 տարի ա անցել, բայց մինչև հիմա ոչ ես եմ էդ կողպեքի լեզուն հասկանում, ոչ էլ ինքը իմ։ Վերջը բացում եմ դուռը ու տուն մտնում։ Պահարանի վրա եմ դնում պայուսակս, թղթերս ու պապիս ուղարկած կապոցը, դռան հետևում հանում կոշիկներս ու առանց լույսը վառելու, թաթերիս վրա քայլելով գնում եմ խոհանոց։ Չեմ ուզում արթնանա։ Չնայած չեմ էլ հիշում թե վերջին անգամ երբ ենք իրար արթուն տեսել։ 

Տաքացնում եմ ճաշը, բայց հետո որոշում եմ թեյ խմել, իսկ արդյունքում գնում եմ քնելու առանց թեյի ու սոված։ Հավես չկա։ Էներգիա չկա։ Մտածում եմ` կինոների մեջ սենց պահերին ծխում են լուսամուտի մոտ կանգնած, լինել֊չլինելու մասին մտածելով, տրագիկ երաժշտության ֆոնին։ Իսկ ես չեմ ծխում։ Ես ուղղակի էնքան եմ հոգնում, որ նախընտրում եմ չմտածել։ 

Հետո պառկում եմ անկողնումս ու որոշում քնել։ Կողքիս պառկած ա ինքը։ Սպիտակ մազերը կիսով չափ ծածկել են դեմքը, ուսերը ու լուսնի լույսի տակ արծաթից են թվում։ Սիրուն ա ինքը։ Ուզում եմ ձեռք տալ, մազերի հետ խաղալ, վերմակով ծածկել ուսերը։ Եթե ձեռքս մեկնեմ, կկպնեմ իրան։ Կկպնեմ, բայց իրան չեմ հասնի։ 
Վերմակով ծածկում եմ ուսերը, թող չմրսի հանկարծ։ Նայում եմ իրան։ Էնքան սիրուն ա։ Էնքան սիրուն ա, որ մեռնելս գալիս ա։ Հետո նայում եմ էնքան, մինչև քնում եմ։ Մեկ-մեկ մտածում եմ, որ ինքը իմ օրորոցայինն է, առանց իրա չեմ քնի… 

***
Առավոտը լուսամուտից ներս էր լցվել ու արևի ճառագայթները ինչքան ուժ ունեին խուտուտ էին տալիս փակ կոպերս։ Շրջվեցի մահճակալիս մեջ ու մի քանի րոպե աչքերս փակ պառկած էի։ Արթնացել էր ու քայլում էր սենյակում։ Ոտնաձայները մեկ շատ մոտ էին լսվում, մեկ հեռանում էին։ Բացեցի աչքերս որ տեսնեմ ինչ է անում, բայց սկզբում ոչինչ չհասկացա։ Մազերը արձակ թափվում էին համարյա մինչև ծնկները ու հագին դեղին երկար գուլպաներից բացի ոչինչ չկար։ Էդ պահին շրջվեց, կարծես նկատելով որ արթնացել եմ։ Նայեց ինձ ու ժպտաց իր սպիտակ ժպիտով։ 
- Բարի լույս,- ասում է ու մոտենում մահճակալին, մազերը թափվում են դեմքիս, աչքերի մեջ տեսնում եմ ինքս ինձ, զգում շնչառությունը դեմքիս վրա, ինձ շատ մոտիկ ու հետո համբուրում է այտս,- Դե վեր կաց։ Պետք է նախաճաշես ու շուտ գործի վազես, քանի չես ուշացել։ 
Մի անգամ էլ է համբուրում ու գնում խոհանոց։ 
Էն տարօրինակ զգացողությունն եմ ունենում, ու ինչ֊որ բան սխալ է, բայց ամեն ինչ էնքան լավ է թվում, որ էդ սխալը չեմ կարողանում տեսնել կամ չեմ ուզում։ 

Խոհանոցում սեղանի մոտ նստած կաթ է խմում ու շուրթերի շուրջ սպիտակ բեղիկներ են առաջանում։ Էսօր ինքը սարսափելի սիրուն է ախր։ 
Նստում եմ սեղանի մոտ իր դիմաց ու սկսում թեյս խմել ու զգում եմ ինձ նայող չարաճճի հայացքը, չարաճճի ժպիտը։ 
- Որ թոշակի անցնեմ, մեր մասին ֆիլմ եմ նկարելու։ Մենք ընդհանուր առմամբ զիբիլ ենք, բայց մեր սիրավեպում լիքը սիրուն կադրեր կան,- ասում է ու լեզվով մաքրում կաթե բեղիկները։ 
Դեժավյու։ Չգիտեմ ինչի սկսում եմ մտածել թե էլի եմ լսել էդ խոսքերը։ Ո՞վ էր ասում։ Ի՞նքը։ Ե՞րբ։ 
- Մի՛ լրջացի, էդ կինոյում խոսք չի լինի այն մասին, որ դու գիշերները խռռացնում ես,- ու ծիծաղում է։ Ես էլ եմ ծիծաղում։ Ու մենք նախաճաշում ենք։ 
- Իսկ դու աշխատանքի չե՞ս։
- Հըըն, - պատասխանում է ու հետն էլ գլուխը բացասաբար շարժում,- բայց դու ուշանում ես։ Դե շուտ, վերջացրու ու վազի։ 
Հետևում եմ հրահանգին։ Վերջացնում եմ թեյս ու դուրս գալիս։ Պատրաստվում եմ արագ֊արագ, համբուրում իրան ու դուրս գալիս տնից։ Վերելակին սպասելիս հիշում եմ, որ թղթերս թողեցի տանը։ Արագ հետ եմ գնում, տալիս դռան զանգը, բայց դուռը չի բացում։ Մտածում եմ` երևի բաղնիքում է։ Գտնում եմ բանալին, բացում դուռն ու տուն մտնում։ Վերցնում եմ թղթերս ու շրջվում որ դուրս գամ ու տեսնում եմ որ մեջքիս հետևում կանգնած է։ Էն հոլիվուդյան կինոների ուրվականների նման։ 
- Վախեցա, - ասում եմ ու ժպտում, բայց իրոք վախեցել էի,- թղթերս տանն էի թողել, վերցրեցի, հիմա էլ գնում եմ։ Համբուրե՞մ քեզ։ 
Ոչ մի բան չի ասում։ Ակնհայտորեն ինչ֊որ բանից դժգոհ նայում է ինձ ու չի խոսում։ 
- Ինչի՞ ես տենց նայում։ 
Էլի չի խոսում։ Սկսում եմ վախենալ։ Տեսնես ի՞նչ եմ արել։ 
- Ինչի՞ չբացեցիր տուփը,- սառած հայացքով նայում էր ինձ վրա,- ինչի՞ չբացեցիր տուփը։ 

Ու քիչ֊քիչ փազլի նման գլխումս հավաքվում էր ողջ պատկերը։ Գրողը տանի, ինչ էր կատարվում, գաղափար չունեի։ 
- Բայց տուփը,- փորձում եմ խոսել, բայց բառերը սեղմվում են կոկորդումս, դեֆորմանում ու մինչև վերջ դուրս չէին գալիս։
- Ինչի՞ չբացեցիր տուփը։
- Ախր կպայթեինք, եթե բացեի,- ուզում եմ լաց լինել փոքր երեխաների նման որ սկսում են լաց լինել, երբ զգում են որ  բարնանալու են իրենց վրա։
Մոտենում է ինձ, գլուխը մոտեցնում ականջիս.
- Մի գաղտնիք ասե՞մ… մենք պայթեցինք նաև էն դեպքում, երբ դու չբացեցիր տուփը։ Մենք մեռել ենք, սիրելիս։

----------

GriFFin (21.12.2016), Mr. Annoying (19.12.2016), Sambitbaba (19.12.2016), Smokie (20.12.2016), Աթեիստ (20.12.2016), Հայկօ (23.12.2016), Նաիրուհի (20.12.2016), Նիկեա (19.12.2016), Վոլտերա (19.12.2016)

----------


## ivy

_
Բոլոր իրադարձություններն ու կերպարները հորինված են,
ցանկացած համընկնում՝ պատահական_*Սուսոն*

Նոտարն աղմուկով մաքրեց կոկորդն ու շարունակեց կարդալ կտակը․
- Մերսեդես-Բենց մակնիշի ավտոմեքենա, 1984թ․ արտադրության՝ Գեղամ Աշոտի Մանուկյանին։ Մինասյան փողոց, 26 շենք, բնակարան 4՝ Անուշիկ Աշոտի Մանուկյանին։
Դահլիճում դժգոհության ալիք բարձրացավ, որ շատ արագ էլ մարեց, քանզի բոլորն անհամբերությամբ սպասում էին շարունակությանը։ Ամեն մեկը թաքուն հույս էր փայփայում, որ Պետրոս պապը հենց իրեն է կտակել կանաչ զարդատուփը, որի պարունակության մասին պատկերացումները զուտ երևակայության արդյունքն էին․ տուփը բացված վիճակում նրանցից ոչ մեկը երբեք չէր տեսել։
- Կանաչ, ոսկեզօծ նախշերով զարդատուփ՝ Սուսաննա Նորայրի Նահապետյան։
Նախորդից էլ ավելի մեծ ու տևական դժգոհության ալիք անցավ դահլիճով։ Շարունակությունն արդեն ներկաներից ոչ մեկին չէր հետաքրքրում։ Օրվա գլխավոր հարցը փոխվեց․ ո՞վ է այդ Սուսաննա Նահապետյանը, որին Պետրոս պապի թոռներից ոչ մեկը չի ճանաչում և ով, ակնհայտորեն, ներկա չէ կտակի ընթերցման արարողությանը։

Սուսոն միակ մարդն էր, ով պարբերաբար այցելում էր Պետրոս պապին վերջին ամիսների ընթացքում։ Իսկ թոռներն անհամբերությամբ սպասում էին, թե ե՞րբ է վերջապես մեռնելու այդ համառ ծերուկը, որն այդպես էլ կենդանության օրոք չվայելեց թոռների սերն ու ուշադրությունը։ Մասամբ, թերևս, իր ծանր բնավորությունն էր պատճառը, բայց պակաս կարևոր չէր նաև թոռների՝ իրենց տատից ժառանգած նյութապաշտությունն ու շահամոլությունը։
Վաղուց էր հեռվից հետևում Պետրոս պապին։ Զարդատուփի մասին լսելուց հետո որոշել էր․ այն ձեռք գցելու համար չպայքարելն անմտություն կլինի։

Սուսոն միշտ հասնում էր իր նպատակին։ Դեռ մանկատան տարիներից վերցնում էր այն ամենն՝ ինչ իրեն դուր էր գալիս։ Երբեք չէր գողանում․ վերցնում էր տիրոջ համաձայնությամբ, ու այլևս չէր վերադարձնում։ Համոզելու մեծ վարպետ էր Սուսոն։ Տարիքի հետ էլ ավելի զարգացրեց իր այդ տաղանդն ու հմտացավ այդ գործի մեջ։ Համոզում էր այնքան աննկատ, որ երբեք ոչ ոք հիմք չէր ունենում նրան խարդախության մեջ մեղադրելու համար։ Ավելի հասուն տարիքում էլ ավելի կատարելագործվեց խարդախությունների ոլորտում։ Նրանից զգուշանում էիր բոլոր ծանոթները, բայց Սուսոն միշտ գտնում էր նոր մարդկանց, շահում նրանց վստահությունը, գումար, զարդեր կամ այլ թանկարժեք իրեր յուրացնում, ու, անցնում հաջորդ զոհի փնտրտուքներին։ Եթե մինչև հոգու խորքը խրված չլիներ թղթախաղի մեջ՝ անկասկած քաղաքի ամենահարուստ մարդկանցից մեկը կլիներ, բայց, բացի քաղաքի ծայրամասում գտնվող նախկին հանրակացարանի խարխուլ սենյակից՝ ամբողջ ավարը տարվել էր թղթախաղում։ Որոշել էր․ Պետրոս պապի գանձերը ձեռք գցելուց հետո անպայման թողնել թղթախաղը, գնալ արտասահման, ու վայելել վաստակած հանգիստն աշխարհի որևէ խաղաղ անկյունում, բոլորից հեռու։

Սուսոն մտավ Նոտարի գրասենյակ կտակի հրապարակումից երկու օր անց միայն, հենց այն օրը, երբ տեղի էր ունենում Պետրոս պապի թաղման արարողությունը։ Ներկայացավ, ստորագրեց պահանջվող փաստաթղթերը, վերցրեց զարդատուփն ու ծրարը, որ կցված էր դրան ու արագ դուրս եկավ։ Համարյա վազելով անցավ հասավ հանրակացարան, բարձրացավ սենյակ, ներսից կողպեց դուռը, մոտեցավ պատուհանին, վերադարձավ, ևս մեկ անգամ ստուգեց․ դուռն իսկապես կողպված էր։ Բացեց ծրարն ու սկսեց կլանել տեքստը․ «Շնորհակալ եմ հոգատարությանդ համար, սիրելիս։ Դու ինձ համար անում ես ավելին՝ քան իմ հինգ հարազատ թոռները միասին վերցված։ Երկար մտորումներից հետո որոշեցի հենց քեզ փոխանցել այն գանձը, որ փախեփախի ժամանակ Խաթում տատս փոխանցեց ինձ ու պատվիրեց․ «Պինդ կպահես, բալա, էս մեր տոհմի հարստությունն է»։ Ճիշտ է դու իմ արյունակիցը չես, բայց առավել արժանի ես, քան թոռներս, որ իմ գոյության մասին մահիցս հետո միայն կհիշեն։ Մեր տոհմն իմ մահով կորցնում է իր․․․», հաջորդ տողերի վրայով Սուսոն արագ սահեցրեց աչքերը, «․․․ ամոթ ինձ, որ չկարողացա Տոհմին արժանի ժառանգ ունենալ․․․», մինչև հասավ իրեն իսկապես հետաքրքրող հատվածին․ «Տուփի բանալին կգտնես Ոսկու շուկայի 3րդ հարկում, 317 տաղավարում։ Հարցրու Գուրգենին, ասա, որ բանալու համար ես գնացել, ցույց տուր անձնագիրդ․․․»։
«Ոսկու շուկան փակվում է 40 րոպեից*․ պետք է որ հասցնեմ», - կայծակնային արագությամբ ուսերին գցեց վերարկուն, ճանկեց տուփն ու դուրս վազեց։
Նայեց ժամացույցին․ 17։57։ Վերնանցումը գտնվում էր բավականին հեռու, և, այնտեղով փողոցն անցնելու դեպքում հազիվ թե հասցներ ներս մտնել։ Կանգնեց, տեղը բերեց շնչառությունն ու որոշեց․ վերնանցումով չանժե անցնել․ ուշանալու ռիսկը մեծ էր։ Արագ-արագ անցավ փողոցի առաջին կեսը։ Մյուս կեսում մեքենաների հոսքը ոչ մի կերպ չէր դադարում։ Վերջապես որսաց հարմար պահն ու առաջ նետվեց։ Հնամաշ կոշիկները սակայն, պատասխանատու պահին դավաճանեցին․ սառույցի բարակ շերտի հետ անզգույշ շփման արդյունքում Սուսոն կորցրեց հավասարակշռությունը, սայթաքեց ու բերանքսիվայր փռվեց փողոցի մեջտեղում։ Մոտեցող մեքենան կտրուկ արգելակեց, հետևից ընթացքող բեռնատարը հազիվ հասցրեց խուսափել բախումից։ Այդ ամենն այնքան արագ կատարվեց, որ Սուսոն չհասցրեց ոչինչ մտածել։ Հեռացող բեռնատարը ձայնը միայն սթափեցրել նրան, բացեց աչքերն ու․․․ տուփից, որի մեջ իր երջանիկ ապագայի գրավականն էր՝ միայն ասֆալտի վրա դաջված փշուրներ էին մնացել։
- Աննորմա՞լ ես, ա՛յ կնիկ, ո՞ւմ համար են սարքել էդ անտեր անցումը։
Իսկ Սուսոն չէր լսում։
_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________
* Շուկայի հիմնական մուտքը փակվում է 18։00, դրանից հետո ներս մտնելն արգելված է։ Դուրս գալու համար օգտագործվում է պահեստային ելքը, որտեղից ներս մտնելն անհնար է․ մուտքը հսկվում է անվտանգության աշխատակիցների կողմից։

----------

Mr. Annoying (19.12.2016), Sambitbaba (19.12.2016), Smokie (20.12.2016), Աթեիստ (20.12.2016), Հայկօ (23.12.2016), Նաիրուհի (20.12.2016), Նիկեա (19.12.2016)

----------


## ivy

_Արտամրցութային աշխատանք (չի մասնակցում քվեարկությանը)
_
*Թովչանք*

Պողոսը չէր կարող ասել իր ներկայիս վիճակը հանդիսանում էր հիվանդության հետևանք, թե պատճառ։ Նրա հետ կատարվող ամեն ինչ իր մեջ կրում էր սոսկալի, անպարկեշտ մի բան, որ լցնում էր սիրտը ճնշող սարսափով՝ սերված բնակարանի գույնզգույն պատերից, փայլեցրած կատվի արձաններից ու փափուկ խաղալիքներից, որ մեռած աչքերով հետևում էին նրան ամեն անգամ, երբ ինքնամոռաց տիրում էր Մարիշի երկնային մարմնին։

Այստեղ նա անց էր կացնում երկար ու կեղեքիչ ժամեր, դիտելով քնած Մարիշի հրեշտակային դեմքը, անթերի շպարված, և հազիվ զսպում նրա ունայն գանգատուփը ափերի մեջ անմարդկային ուժով ճզմելու ցանկությունը։ Թվում էր ժամանակը վաղուց կանգնել է, իսկ դրսի մարդիկ դադարել են գոյություն ունենալ։ Պետք էր միայն, որ Մարիշը իր խնամված,սպիտակ ձեռքը դներ Պողոսի կրծքին, որ բոլոր վախերը վերածվեն անսահման, ամենակուլ երջանկության, մտքերը լցվեն միայն նրա պիրկ ու տաք ներսում լինելու հաճույքով։

Տարօրինակ գաղափարները բորբոքում էին Պողոսի երևակայությունը, երբ նա մտածում էր Մարիշի մասին, վերածվում մոլագարության։ Նման զբաղմունքը չափազանց լուրջ փորձություն էր Պողոսի գիտակցության համար, սակայն նա իր մեջ բավարար ուժ չէր գտնում լքելու Մարիշին և այդ տունը, վարդագույն կահավորանքով ու հագուստի անծայր պահարններով, որոնց մեջ անբացատրելի ձևով տեղավորվում էին բազմաթիվ նորերը։ 

Լինում էին պահեր, երբ Մարիշը բացում էր իր արնագույն ներկած շուրթերն ու այնտեղից դուրս էր գալիս չկապակցված, սակավ բառակույտ, և Պողոսին սկսում էր երևալ մոտալուտ ազատման հեռանկարը։ Բայց այդպիսի պահերը տևում էին մի քանի րոպե ու լուծվում բազմադրույթ իրականության մեջ։

Այդ գիշեր նա զարթնեց խլացնող, աններդաշնակ ձայներից, որ թափառական շների ոռնոցի ու ոստիկանական մեքենաների ազդակների հիպերբոլիկ խառնուրդի էր նման։ Կիսամութ սենյակը լցվել էր ծանր, տաք գոլորշիով, որ ստորգետնյա մռայլ քարանձավերում է լինում։ Անկենդան հայացքների ներքո Պողոսը ուշադիր զննեց ձյութի նման սև անկյուններն, որոնց թվացյալ անշարժությունը կլանում էր, ինչպես Մարիշի հեշտանքը։ Պողոսի հիվանդ ընկալման մեջ հայտնվեց անսովոր մի զգացում, որ այնտեղ ինչ-որ բան կա թաքնված, անառողջ մի բան, որ սմքելու էր իր ուղեղն ու մարմինը, վերջնականապես զրկեր սառը դատելու կարողությունից։ Նա մեկնեց ձեռքը դեպի Մարիշը։ Չոր ու կնճռոտ մաշկը դուրս պրծավ նրա մատներից, շրջված մարմինը ամբողջովին կորցրեց նախկին հմայքն ու գեղեցկությունը։ Անատամ բերանից՝ մահվան շնչի պես սառը, լսողության մեջ սողոսկեցին անհասկանալի շշուկներ։ Պողոսը հետ քաշվեց  դեպի անկյուն, ուր սպասվող հենարանի փոխարեն հայտված  դատարկության մեջ կորցրեց հավասարակշռությունն ու ընկավ փտած հատակի։

Անծանոթ սենյակի կենտրոնում, քարե զոհաբեմը լուսավորող մոմի լույսը դողաց։ Պողոսը՝ ոտքերի տակ զգալով տախտակի չարագույժ ճռնչյունը, քայլեց դեպի զոհաբեմ, վերցրեց մոմի կողքին դրված թավշյա փոքրիկ տուփն ու դեղնած թուղթը, որի վրա զարհուրած հայացքի դեմ լողում էին տառեր։
- Կարդա՛, - լսեց Մարիշի սղոցող ձայնը։
Մի ոտքը փափկեց բամբակի նման ու ծալվեց։ Ձեռքը չենթարկվելով մեկնեց տուփը դեպի Մարիշը։ Մյուս ձեռքը ձգվեց, որ բացի այն, երբ զոհաբեմի մոտից, մինչ այդ չերևափցող մեկը կռացավ նրա ականջի մոտ, գանգուր մազերը հպվեցին Պողոսի դեմքին։ Մեղմ արտաբերեց․
- Ասեցի չէ՞, տուփը չբացե՛լ։

----------

Sambitbaba (19.12.2016), Աթեիստ (21.12.2016), Նիկեա (19.12.2016)

----------


## ivy

Դուետի մասնակից հեղինակների աշխատանքներն են.
*
«Լիֆտը և մի տուփ երջանկություն»
«Սուսոն»*

Խնդրում եմ կարդալ, ընտրել առավել դուր եկած աշխատանքը և քվեարկել դրա օգտին: Չմոռանաք նաև կարծիք թողնել և մասնակցել քննարկումներին: Քվեարկությունը տևելու է երեք օր, որից հետո կբացվեն հեղինակների անունները: Ինքնաբացահայտումն արգելվում է:

Բացի դուետի մասնակիցներից, ունենք ևս մի հեղինակ, ով ներկայացրել է արտամրցութային աշխատանք՝ *«Թովչանք»*: Այս ստեղծագործությունը չի դրվում քվեարկության, սակայն բաց է կարծիքների և քննակումների համար:

Մաղթում եմ բոլորին հաճելի գրական զրույցներ  :Smile:

----------

Աթեիստ (20.12.2016), Հայկօ (23.12.2016)

----------


## ivy

Ե՞վ, ո՞վ կլինի առաջին համարձակը  :Smile: 
Դուետներում ընդամենը երկու աշխատանք է դրվում քվեարկության. պիտի որ դժվար չլինի արագ կարդալն ու կարծիք հայտնել/քվեարկելը:

----------


## ivy

Ուշացումով՝ ևս մի արտամրցութային աշխատանք (չի մասնակցում քվեարկությանը):

*Անծանոթը*

Այդ ժամին իհարկե և մեքենաներ էին քիչ նկատվում և անցորդներ չէին երևում շրջակայքում: Միայն Արշակն էր քայլում փողոցով, ինչն անգամ իր համար էր անսովոր երևույթ: Հազարից մեկ էր նա գիշերը իրեն զրկում սիրելի տանից ու տաք անկողնուց: Եւ հենց այդ պահին էլ իր գլխում միայն մի միտք էր պտտվում` որքան կարելի է շուտ տուն հասնել: 
Երբ արդեն բավականին մոտ էր, գիշերային լապտերի տակ նկատեց մի հետաքրքիր, բայց անհասկանալի բան` փոքր ինչ ծածկված տերևներով: Ոչ շատ փոքր, բայց ոչ էլ միջին չափի մի տուփ էր` գեղեցիկ նախշազարդված, փոքրիկ բանալին էլ անցքի մեջ տեղադրված: Բացի դրանից կար նաև մի փակած ծրար, որի վրա գրված էր` "Առաջին պատահած անցորդին` 18.12.16. 21:00 Խնդրում եմ առաջին հերթին կարդալ նամակը"
- Ուղիղ վեց ժամ առա՞ջ: Հետաքրքիր ա: Ու ինչի՞ հենց ես:
Արշակը քայլերը արագացրեց: Երկու րոպեից արդեն տանն էր: Նստեց բազմոցին ու բացեց ծրարը:
«Ողջույն բարեկամ: Ինչպես հասկացար, ոչ դու ես ինձ ճանաչում, ոչ էլ ես քեզ: Ես  մի երիտասարդ մարդ եմ, ով որոշել է լիովին փոխել թե՛ իր կյանքը, թե՛ ինքն իրեն: Այն ամենն ինչ դու կտեսնես տուփի մեջ, իմ կյանքի ամենամեծ գաղտնիքն է և իմ հեղափոխության գլխավոր մեղավորը: Այդ տուփի մեջ իմ նախորդ կյանքն է` ավելի ճիշտ դրա ամենակարևոր մասերը` փոքր-ինչ անձնական դրվագները: Ձեռքս չգնաց այն նետելու՝ նախընտրեցի տալ ինձ նման մեկին: Բայց  քանի որ չէի ուզի, որ ծանոթներիցս որևէ մեկն իմանար այս պատմությունը ու քանի որ չէի կողմնորոշվում թե ու՞մ կարող եմ հանձնել այն և վերջապես կորցնեմ, մոռանամ անցյալս՝ որոշեցի գործել պատահականության սկզբունքով, ինչպես հաճախ եմ արել:  Հուսով եմ քեզ այն կօգնի և շատ ուղղություններ ցույց կտա, որպեսզի պետք եղած ժամանակ կանգ առնես սխալվելուց առաջ և հակառակը` առաջ գնաս, հապաղելու փոխարեն: Ես միայն մի խնդրանք ունեմ քեզ: Թող այս ողջ պատմությունը մնա մեր մեջ: Այլևս ոչ ոք չտեսնի սա, չտարածվի տարբեր մարդկանց շուրթերում: Հուսով եմ գաղտնապահ ես և իրոք վստահելի: Հուսով եմ, որ չսխալվեցի այն հանձնելով հենց քեզ: 
Անծանոթ ընկեր»Հ.գ. Շատերը երևի հույս ունենային այստեղ գումար գտնելու, որ կբավականացնի իրենց ողջ կյանքի համար: Հա-հա-հա:"

Արշակը նամակն ավարտելուց հետո մոտ մեկ րոպե լուռ նայում էր դրան: Վերջապես նա վեր թռավ ու բացականչեց: 
- Աստվա՜ծ իմ, ինչի՞ հենց ես: Ուրիշ մարդ չկա՞ր: Ես ե՞րբ եմ հետաքրքրվել ուրիշի անձնականով։ Միշտ ընկերներս են պատմել՝ ինքս քիթս չեմ խոթել: Իսկ հիմա հայտնվում ա ինչ-որ անծանոթ ու․․․ Ախր ինչի՞ հենց ես, հը՞: Եթե անգամ էս նշան ա, որ սկզբունքներիս դեմ գնամ, մեկ ա ես դրան պատրաստ չեմ և չեմ անելու: Ավելի լավ ա էս մնա ուղղակի որպես չբացահայտված գաղտնիք։ Թե չէ էս ամենը լավ բանի չի բերի: 
Հենց այդ պահին հեռախոսը զանգեց: Տիգրանն էր:
- Ասա:
- Արշ ո՞նց ես: Ո՞նց ժամանակ անցկացրիք: Լսել եմ ահագին երկար ես էսօր մնացել բարում: Բայց սաղ տուն են հասել, քեզնից ձեն-ձուն չկա: Ինչի՞ չես զանգում` տեղյակ պահում այ մարդ: Էդ քեզանից չի:
- Լավ  եմ Տիկո: Ինձ հանգիստ թող է՛լի` հոգնած եմ,  ուզում եմ քնեմ,-նյարդայինացած խոսեց Արշակը, նամակը նետեց հատակին ու ուղղվեց դեպի անկողինը:
Արթնացավ կեսօրին` դուռը թակում էին: 
- Էէէ դե լավ է՛լի։ Երևի էլի Տիկոն ա:
Չսխալվեց:
- Ա՞րշ, քեզ ի՞նչ ա եղել: Տղերքը ասոմ են, որ հենց տուն գնացիր կատաղած չէիր:
- Տիկ ջան ասեցի ախր՝ հոգնած էի:
- Բայց էդ քեզ ոչ մի անգամ չի խանգարել, որ մի հատ զանգես՝ խոսաս հետս գոնե մի քանի  վայրկյան: 
- Լսի՝ մի մոռացի, որ սրանից առաջ էսքան երկար դրսում չէի եղել:
- Բայց ախր դժգոհ չէիր:
- Լավ Տիկ, ի՞նչ ես ուզում հիմա: Բան էր եղավ է՛լի, կներես վա՜յ: 
- Ախր հարցը դրա մեջ չի Արշ: Ես հո գիտեմ, որ դու հենց էնպես չես կոպտի: Ուզում եմ իմանամ ի՞նչ ա եղել:
- Ոչ մի բան Տիկ ջան: Անցի սենյակ, հես ա կոֆե կդնեմ:
Քիչ անց Տիգրանը նույնպես մտավ խոհանոց:
- Ա՞րշ, էս ի՞նչ ա:
- Վայ...
Արշակը մի կերպ իրեն զսպեց ու մտքում շարունակեց "Վայ քու, ո՞նց էի մոռացել":
- Էդ հեչ՝ իմն ա: Նամակ են գրել:
- Նամա՞կ: Քե՞զ: Ով ա՞ որ:
- Հեչ Տիկ, անձնական ա: 
- Ի, Ա՞րշ: Էդ երբվանի՞ց ես ինձնից գաղտնիքներ պահում:
- Լսի, միշտ պետք ա եղել ասեմ՝ ասել եմ: Էս ուղղակի ուրիշ թեմա ա:
-Տենց բան էլ ա՞ լինում,- քմծիծաղեց Տիգրանը:
- Հա ախպերս, լինում ա:
- Հմմ, լավ Արշո ջան, ոնց ուզում ես: Ախր զգում էի, որ մի բան էն չի,- Տիգրանը ծիծաղելով հանձնեց նամակը ընկերոջը:
Արշակը մի քանի վայրկյան ապշած նայեց ընկերոջը:
- Տիկ ջան, ուղղակի ասեմ իմանաս՝ էս գաղտնիքը իմը չի: Իրավունք չունեմ քեզ պատմեմ: 
- Հա ախպերս։
- Դու էն ասա, երեկ ինչի՞ չեկար մեր հետ` "Տրամ չունեմ, գործեր ունեմ, բան": Գայիր, կցրվեիր է՛լի` կսթափվեիր մի հատ:
- Չէի կարա ապեր, շատ խառն էի:
- Բայց էսօր հեչ երեկվա նման չես հաաա՜: Էդ լավ ա:
- Դե հա: Արի չհիշենք:
Հենց այդ պահին լսվեց թափվող սուրճի թշշոցը...

                                                                              ***
Տարիներ անց՝ նույն օրը, նույն գիշերային ժամին Արշակը նստած էր իր բազմոցին և կարդում էր մեկ ուրիշ նամակ: Տիգրանից էր:
"Բարև Արշակ: Երևի չէիր սպասում, որ նամակով կկապվեմ հետդ էս դարում: Ինչքան ժամանակ ա ոչ խոսել ենք, ոչ գրվել, ոչ էլ իրար երես տեսել` կարոտել եմ ախպերս: Վերջին անգամ որ գրեցիր ֆեյսբուքով, ասում էիր խնդիրներ ունես, չգիտես ի՞նչ անես, ո՞նց դուրս գաս էդ վիճակից: Ասում ես ամեն ինչ խառնվել ա ու ահավոր բարդ ա: Մի տաս օր անցած կլինի ախպերս՝ կներես չէի համարձակվում պատասխանել։ Հիմա պիտի քեզ մի բան պատմեմ: 
Դու երևի դեռ պահում ես էն տուփն էլ, նամակն էլ: Ու հաստատ չես կարդացել: Հո քեզ նոր չե՞մ ճանաչում, հա-հա-հա՜: Պատկերացնում եմ հիմա ինչ շոկի մեջ ես ախպերս: Ասեմ քեզ` ես հենց էդ օրը ճանաչեցի ձեռագիրս, էլ չեմ խոսում խոսքերի մասին: Էսքան տարի Արշո, էսքա՜ն տարի ես իմացել եմ, որ իմ կյանքի գաղտնիքը քո ձեռքերում ա: Ավելի լավ էր չիմանայի` մտքիցս դուրս չէր գալիս լսի: Իսկ ես ուզում էի մոռանալ անցյալս: Ազնիվ խոսք Արշ, սկի ուշադրություն չէի դարձրել, որ հենց քո տան կողմերում եմ թողել տուփը՝ հետո՛ հիշեցի: Ու հենց էդ գրելուս օրն էլ որոշել էի գալ արտասահաման, բայց ոնց տեսնում եմ իզուր չեն ասում` անցյալից չես փախչի: 
Արշակ, եթե մինչև հիմա չես բացել տուփը, էս նամակից հետո կարող ա ուզես: Հենց հիմա ա դա քեզ պետք ու կարող ա ահագին օգնի: Ճիշտ ա` քոնը ուրիշ պատմություն ա, բայց քեզ հաստատ պետք կգա: Հենց տեսնես տուփի մեջինը, էդ կլինի քո երկրորդ շոկը: Մի բան հաստատ իմացի` ինչ էլ արել եմ, առաջին հերթին լսել եմ սրտիս ձայնը ու ոչ մի բանի, բացարձակապես ոչ մի բանի համար չեմ ափսոսացել ո՛չ էն ժամանակ, ոչ է՛լ հիմա: Ճիշտ եմ ասում ախպերս: Եթե ես որոշել եմ նոր կյանք սկսել` էդ չի նշանակում, որ արածներիս մեջ սխալ բան եմ տեսել: Քեզ էլ մաղթում եմ, որ հարթես սաղ գործերդ ու միշտ իմանաս ե՞րբ, որտե՞ղ ու ո՞նց վարվել: Սաղ լավ կլինի Արշ ջան:
 Տիկո»
Արշակն իրոք ապշել էր։
- Ինչի՞ առաջ չէիր ասում այ․․․ Այ ես քո ինչն եմ ասել։ Ախր պարզ չի՞, որ քո՝ հազար տարվա ընկերոջս ու ինձ հետ միշտ սեփական կամքով անկեղծ եղող մարդու գաղտնիքը առանց մտածելու կբացեմ։ Էսքան տարի էդ անտերը տան ամենահեռու ծակում խցկած ա՝ անհասանելի ու անձեռնմխելի։ Ինչի՞ չէիր ասում։
Արշակը դուրս թռավ սենյակից՝ վերադարձավ դանդաղ, ասես ձեռքերում տուփի փոխարեն ափսեի մեջ ծայրից ծայր  լցված ապուր էր։
- Վերջը մի օր լինելու էր՝ վաղ թե ուշ լինելու էր։ Ինքս էլ չեմ հավատում՝ բայց իսկականից հերիք ա։ Երևի վաղուց էր պետք։
Նա խոսելով կամաց-կամաց մոտեցավ բազմոցին ու հանկարծ կանգ առավ։
- Բանալին։ Ու՞ր էի դրել բանալին․․․ Հուսով եմ․․․ հուսով եմ, որ․․․,- այստեղ նա ուղղակի ընկավ բազմոցին և բերանը բաց մնաց մի քանի վայրկյան,-․․․ որ չեմ շպրտել։
Արշակը ավելի քան մեկ րոպե այդ դիրքով նստած էր աթոռին։ Հանկարծ սկսեց խենթի պես ծիծաղել։
- Ու՞մ մտքով կանցներ, ու՞մ մտքով կանցներ,- կրկնում էր նա։
Երբ վերջապես ավարտվեց քրքիջը՝ նայեց հատակին ընկած տուփին։
- Վերջ բարեկամս։ Վերջ։ Մնաս բարով իմ երկար տարիների հոգեհան։

----------

Sambitbaba (19.12.2016), Smokie (20.12.2016), Մուշու (20.12.2016), Նիկեա (20.12.2016)

----------


## LisBeth

Թովչանք  :LOL:  Չէ մի չէ տիեզերական սարսափ։ 

 Գնա՞մ կուսությունից զրկեմ քվեարկությունը։ Թե դրանից առավել հաճույք ստացող կա՞։

----------

ivy (19.12.2016), Sambitbaba (19.12.2016), Հայկօ (23.12.2016)

----------


## LisBeth

Անծանոթի մեջ մի քիչ նամյոկ ա պակասում թե ինչ կարա լինի տուփի մեջ, սենց շատ վերացական ա էդ 


> ամենամեծ գաղտնիքը

----------


## LisBeth

Սուսոյի տուփն էլ ջարդուփշուր եղավ, հիմա դա բացվե՞լ էր, թե սյո տակի չէ

----------

Հայկօ (23.12.2016)

----------


## Smokie

*Սուսոն* Պարզ էր, արագ ընթերցվող, տխուր նոտաներով, հետաքրքիր ստեղծագործություն էր: Մեղք էր պապը: Դե Սուսոն` տեղն էր իրան, որ էդքան խորամանկություններից հետո մի օր էլ չհամբերեց, վտանգավոր քայլ արեց ու վերջում: Բայց տուփը ափսոս էր, ջարդվելուց հետո չէր էլ երևու՞մ մեջն ինչ էր: 
Հակասական էր, որ անհամբեր Սուսոն երկու օր հետո նոր հայտնվեց, որ տուփը վերցնի: Իսկ օրինակ` թոռների ու պապի հարաբերությունների մասին մանրամասնել կարելի էր վերջինիս նամակում` հեղինակի խոսքն էնտեղ տեղափոխելով :Smile: 

*Լիֆտը* Այ քեզ խորհրդավորություն: Հեղինակի գաղտնի ուժ: Մահվան մասին ոչ մի բառ չասեց մինչև վերջ, բայց դրա, կամ ինչ որ ուրիշ վախենալու, կամ վտանգավոր բանի մասին զգացողությունը հենց սկզբից մոտս կար: Լիֆտից վտանգի հոտ առա դեռ մինչև դրա հնության մասին իմանալը: Կարող ա՞ մնար մեջը ու երջանիկ լիներ: :Jpit:  Չնայած սենց թե նենց Լիֆտը բացվել էր: Սկզբից էլ կարծում էի պապն ա քնած մյուս սենյայում, հետո սպիտակ մազերն էլ տենց տպավորություն թողեցին, այ հերոսի սիրահար հայացքը կասկած առաջացրեց: Ինչ որ զգացողություն, որ աղջկա մեջ ուրվական եմ տեսնում արդեն կար մինչև վերջին պահը: 
Ապրի հեղինակը: Հարգանքներս իրան, որ կարողացավ էս ամենը ապահովել: Ու լավ էլ նկարագրված էր ամեն ինչ, սիրուն ձեռագիր ունի:

Քվեարկել եմ Սուսոյի օգտին: Ավելի թեթև էր ու դյուրընթեռնելի: Սյուժեն էլ, պատմությունն էլ էստեղ ավելի շատ էր, քան Լիֆտի մեջ: :Jpit: 


Ի դեպ` հիշում ե՞ք Թումանյանի թարգմանած ճապոնական "Փոքրիկ ձկնորսը", նույն ինքը Ուրաշիման: Էս դուետի բացվելու հենց ամենաառաջին պագից դա ա մտքիս մեջ: Հատկապես Վաղինակ Մանդակունու նկարազարդած, հանրահայտ, մեծ գրքի միջի էն փոքրիկ նկարը, որտեղ խեղճ, հիմարիկ Ուրաշիման բացված տուփի կողքը թուլացած, չոքած էր `սպիտակած մազերով:

----------

Sambitbaba (20.12.2016), Նիկեա (20.12.2016)

----------


## ivy

*«Լիֆտ»*-ում պատկերները շատ լավն են, շատ իրական, համարյա շոշափելի. մաշկիդ տակ են մտնում: 
Տուփի թեման հետաքրքիր էր բերված: Մի տուփ երջանկություն: Ինչո՞ւ չբացեցիր:  Կպայթեինք, եթե բացեի: Երջանկությունի՞ց: Չբացեցիր, ու էս դեպքում էլ պայթեցինք: Մեռանք մենք: Չկանք:
Լավն էր:

Մենակ թե ահագին անփույթ էր գրված. ժամանակը չի հերիքե՞լ: Մեկ էլ մոտս էն տպավորությունն էր, որ տարբեր հատվածներ տարբեր ժամանակներում են գրվել. պետք էր մի հատ անցնել վրայով, որ հունցվեն, կպչեն իրար, բայց հեղինակը դա չի արել: 

Ու միևնույն է, շատ լավն էր:

----------

LisBeth (20.12.2016), Mr. Annoying (20.12.2016), Sambitbaba (20.12.2016), Smokie (20.12.2016), Հայկօ (23.12.2016), Նիկեա (20.12.2016)

----------


## Նիկեա

"Թովչանք"-ում ինչքան շատ էին մակդիրները, սարսափելի շատ ու անկապ բարդացնում էին տեքստը։ Ոնց որ մեր քաղաքագիտության լեկցիաները կարդայի։  :Blush:

----------

Հայկօ (23.12.2016)

----------


## LisBeth

> "Թովչանք"-ում ինչքան շատ էին մակդիրները, սարսափելի շատ ու անկապ բարդացնում էին տեքստը։ Ոնց որ մեր քաղաքագիտության լեկցիաները կարդայի։


Անկապ չի բարդացնում, լավ էլ կապակցված ա ուղղակի պետք ա տեսնել էդ կապը  :Smile:  Այվին որ չգար, Պողոսի վերջը լավ չէր լինի աչքիս։

----------


## LisBeth

Այվ հեղինակները իրենց գործի օգտին կարա՞ն քվեարկեն։

----------


## ivy

> Այվ հեղինակները իրենց գործի օգտին կարա՞ն քվեարկեն։


Կարող են,  բայց էդ քվեն հետո կհանվի` արդյունքներն ամփոփելիս։

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Մեր մեջ ասած ոչ մեկն էլ առանձնապես դուր չեկավ, թե՛ մրցույթայինները, թե՛ արտամրցույթայինները:

Սուսոն բավականին լավ էր գրված, բայց սյուժեն շատ պրիմիտիվ էր ու կանխատեսելի, մեջը մի երկու բավականին հաջողված հատվածներ կային, բայց ընդհանուր բավականին թույլ գործ էր:

Լիֆտը շատ ավելի լավն էր ու էլի կայֆ հատվածներ կային, բայց գրված էր վերին աստիճանի փնթի ձևով: Շատ inconsistent էր, գրականից մեկ էլ անցնում էր խոսակցականի, խոսակցականից էլ շատ զռռռ խոսակցականի ու հակառակը, մի խոսքով բավականին տհաճ էր կարդալը: Նախքան ուղարկելը էդ պուճուրիկ տեքստը խմբագրելը երևի մի կես ժամվա գործ էր, ինչը հեղինակն ալարել էր անել: Իմ համար սա հարգանքի բացակայություն է ընթերցողի հանդեպ:

Ամեն դեպքում Լիֆտն ինձ ավելի շատ դուր եկավ, քան Սուսոն, դրա համար էլ քվեարկել եմ սրա օգտին:

----------

CactuSoul (30.12.2016), Sambitbaba (20.12.2016), Աթեիստ (20.12.2016), Արէա (20.12.2016), Հայկօ (23.12.2016), Նիկեա (20.12.2016), Ուլուանա (22.12.2016)

----------


## Արէա

Ռուֆուսի հետ համաձայն եմ։

Սուսոն լավ ա գրած, վատ սյուժեով։
Լիֆտը շատ վատ ա գրած, տանելի սյուժեով։

Արտամրցույթայիններն էլ առանձնապես չէին տարբերվում էս երկուսից։

Ու հետաքրքիր էր, որ բոլորը հենց բառացի տուփի մասին էին գրել։
Ասենք, վթարված սուզանավը չէ՞ր կարելի որպես տուփ ընդունել, որը չէր բացվի։
Լիֆտի դեպքում հույս ունեի թե հենց վերելակի մասին կլինի, չնայած էդ դեպքում վերնագիրը ծայրահեղ անհաջող կլիներ, էն էլ չէ, էլի ինչ որ արկղիկի մասին էր։

----------

Հայկօ (23.12.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Լիֆտը և մի տուփ երջանկություն*

Երրորդ անգամ էլ կարդացի, բայց տուփն այդպես էլ չգտա. ի՞նչ տուփ: Սատանան տանի, որտե՞ղ է այդ տուփը...
Տուփը վերելա՞կն է... Բայց հասարակական զուգարանի գոզահոտը լավ փչեց քթիս, իսկ տուփի տպավորություն ոչ մի կերպ չթողեց:
Պապի ուղարկած փաթե՞թը... Անհավանական է մի քիչ. ինչու՞ պետք է պապն ուզենար թոռանը գյոռբագյոռ անել:
Թե՞ ինչ-որ վերացական բան է ուղղակի այդ մի տուփ երջանկությունը, և հեղինակը համարում է, որ վերնագիրը միայն բավական է ամեն ինչ բացատրելու համար... Ինձ համար չհերիքեց:

Կամ էլ մի այլ տարբերակ կա: Ուղղակի ներվերս գնում են խոսակցական հայերենի ու անփութության վրա, ու դրա տակ տուփը չեմ կարողանում տեսնել... Ես չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչու՞ ոմանք իրենց ստիպում են խոսակացական հայերենով գրել: Ինչ է, ավելի մոդայի՞կ է այդպես, թե՞ ինչ-որ այլ պատճառներ էլ կան... Հասկանում եմ, երբեմն օգտագործել դիալոգների մեջ: Կամ ֆորումում ինչ-որ բան գրելիս... Բայց ախր հեղինակ ջան, պատմվածք ես գրել և ուղարկել քննարկման... Եվ վստահորեն կարող եմ ասել, որ ինքդ էլ առանձնապես հաճույք չես ստացել այդ խոսակցականից, հակառակ դեպքում անընդհատ այն գրականի չէիր փոխի...

Եթե այս անփութությունը չլիներ, կմտածեի, որ հեղինակը Հայկօն է: Որովհետև շատ դուր եկավ պատմվածքը: Ու նաև հիշեցրեց ինձ Սարտրի իմ շատ սիրած մի պիեսը՝ "Փակ դռների հետևում", որտեղ Սարտրն ասել է երևի թե իր ամենատարածված ֆրազը. "Դժոխքը՝ դա ուրիշներն է": Ամեն ինչ հիանալի էր նկարագրված, դիալոգներն էլ շատ լավն էին: Եվ նույնիսկ անփույթ գրված լինելը չկարողացավ արգելք հանդիսանալ, որ քվեարկեմ հենց այս գործի օգտին: :Smile: 

Շնորհակալություն հեղինակին:

----------

Mr. Annoying (20.12.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Սուսոն*

Լավ, մաքուր գրված գործ էր: Հետո ինչ, որ վերջը կանխատեսելի էր: Մարկեսի "Հայտարարված սպանության խրոնիկայի" վերջն էլ ամենասկզբից արդեն կանխատեսելի է, ի՞նչ անենք... Հարցն այդ չէ:
Ուղղակի մի կարևոր բան չի հերիքում "Սուսոյին"... Կա՞յծ... Շնչառությու՞ն... Զարկերա՞կ...
Ինձ թվում է, կարելի է աշխատել այս գործի վրա և ավելի ազդեցիկ մի բան ստանալ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Թովչանք*

Ինձ դուր չեկավ: Նախ, իմ թեման չէ: Եվ սակայն, եթե ստացված ինչ-որ տեղեր լինեին, կասեի այդ մասին: Ինձ համար չգտա ցավոք...
Ներողություն հեղինակից...

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Անծանոթը*





> Արշակն իրոք ապշել էր։
> - Ինչի՞ առաջ չէիր ասում այ․․․ Այ ես քո ինչն եմ ասել։ Ախր պարզ չի՞, որ քո՝ հազար տարվա ընկերոջս ու ինձ հետ միշտ սեփական կամքով անկեղծ եղող մարդու գաղտնիքը առանց մտածելու կբացեմ։ Էսքան տարի էդ անտերը տան ամենահեռու ծակում խցկած ա՝ անհասանելի ու անձեռնմխելի։ Ինչի՞ չէիր ասում։
> Արշակը դուրս թռավ սենյակից՝ վերադարձավ դանդաղ, ասես ձեռքերում տուփի փոխարեն ափսեի մեջ ծայրից ծայր  լցված ապուր էր։
> - Վերջը մի օր լինելու էր՝ վաղ թե ուշ լինելու էր։ Ինքս էլ չեմ հավատում՝ բայց իսկականից հերիք ա։ Երևի վաղուց էր պետք։
> Նա խոսելով կամաց-կամաց մոտեցավ բազմոցին ու հանկարծ կանգ առավ։
> - Բանալին։ Ու՞ր էի դրել բանալին․․․ Հուսով եմ․․․ հուսով եմ, որ․․․,- այստեղ նա ուղղակի ընկավ բազմոցին և բերանը բաց մնաց մի քանի վայրկյան,-․․․ որ չեմ շպրտել։
> Արշակը ավելի քան մեկ րոպե այդ դիրքով նստած էր աթոռին։ Հանկարծ սկսեց խենթի պես ծիծաղել։
> - Ու՞մ մտքով կանցներ, ու՞մ մտքով կանցներ,- կրկնում էր նա։
> Երբ վերջապես ավարտվեց քրքիջը՝ նայեց հատակին ընկած տուփին։
> - Վերջ բարեկամս։ Վերջ։ Մնաս բարով իմ երկար տարիների հոգեհան։


Չեմ կարող ասել, թե այսքանն ավելորդ էր, բայց ահավոր վատն էր մնացածի համեմատ: Եվ այնքան ցավալի է դա... :Sad: 
Մնացածը շատ էր լավն ախր: Անթերի, կարելի է ասել:

Այնքան տեսանելի պատկերացրեցի Տիկոյի անտանելի վիճակն այդ տարիների ընթացքում... Փորձել հրաժարվել անցյալից և ինքդ քեզ մատնել դրանից հրաժարվելու անկարողությանը, քանի որ նախատեսությունը քեզ ամենամոտ մարդուն քո անցյալի պահապան կարգեց...
Հիանալի միտք է, ուժեղ ու դաժան...

Հասկանում եմ, հեղինակին, շատ դժվար է նման մտքի համար արժանի վերջաբան գտնել, այն էլ այսքան կարժ ժամանակահատվածում... Ես, օրինակ, երեևի առանց վերջաբան էլ թողնեի...

Եթե այս գործը մրցույթային լիներ, հավանաբար առաջինն այն կքվեարկեի:

Շնորհակալություն հեղինակին: (Ուզում էի գրել շնորհակալություն Արէային... :Smile:  )

----------

Smokie (21.12.2016)

----------


## ivy

*Սուսոն* լավ էր սկսվել, համ պատմությունն էր լավը, համ շարադրանքը: Որ ասում եք՝ կանխատեսելի էր վերջը, ինձ համար, ճիշտն ասած, ընդհակառակը շատ անսպասելի ու անբնական վերջ էր: Ոնց որ հեղինակը գրելով եկել-եկել էր, չէր իմացել ոնց զարգացնի իր սյուժեն, արագ-արագ հարցերը լուծել էր:
Իսկ ընթացքը լավն էր ու հետաքրքիր: Գրելու ձևն էլ էր հավես. ոնց որ մեկը կողքդ նստած պատմեր: Բայց թե ինչի էդպես վերջացավ... 
Ջարդվելուց էլ էդ տուփը փաստորեն էնպես ջարդվեց, որ միջի պարունակությունն էլ փոշիացավ գնաց: Այ քեզ բան:

Բայց մենակ էսքան կոկիկ ու սիրուն շարադրանքի համար՝ մի հատ մեեեծ պլյուս հեղինակին:

----------

LisBeth (21.12.2016), Quyr Qery (21.12.2016), Smokie (21.12.2016), Աթեիստ (21.12.2016), Հայկօ (23.12.2016)

----------


## ivy

*Թովչանքը* միակ աշխատանքն էր, որ ժամանակին եմ ստացել` մինչև վերջնաժամկետի ավարտը։ 
Հեղինակ, էն վերջում ե՞ս էի Պողոսին տուփը բացելուց հետ պահողը ։))  Հետո կասես ։)
Որ հարցնեք` ինչի մասին էր էս գործը,  պատասխան չեմ գտնի, բայց ինձ դուր եկավ։ Պատկերները լավն են, ամբողջ շարադրանքը ոնց որ զգայական մակարդակի վրա լինի։ Լավ կարդացվեց։

----------

Աթեիստ (21.12.2016)

----------


## ivy

*Անծանոթը*

Շատ արհեստական պատմություն էր, չհավատացի: Մենակ առաջին պարբերությունն էր լավը, մնացածը ինչ-որ գերդրամատիզացված, անբնական սյուժե էր:
Մի հատ պատկերացրեք՝ ինչ-որ տուփ եք գտնում փողոցում, կողքին էլ՝ նամակ, գալիս եք տուն, նամակը կարդում եք, հասկանում, որ ինչ-որ մեկի անձնական իրերը/գաղտնիքներն են տուփում: Ու մեկ էլ սկսում եք ինքներդ ձեզ հետ գոռգոռալով խոսել՝ «օ՜հ, Աստված իմ, ինչո՜ւ ես» կարգի տեքստերով: Հետո էդ տուփը էդպես էլ չեք բացում, ու չգիտես ինչու, տարիներով տանջվում եք դրա պատճառով: Հետո էլ պարզվում է՝ էդ տուփի տերը շատ պատահաբար ձեր մոտ ընկերն է: Ու դրաման դեռ շարունակվում է...
Չէ, չհավատացի:

----------

Հայկօ (23.12.2016), Ուլուանա (22.12.2016)

----------


## Quyr Qery

Լիֆտը և մի տուփ երկջանկությունը սկզբից չհասկացա էլ ինչի մասին է, ինչ տուփ չբացեց (աչքիս քունս տանում ա), բայց պատկերները շատ լավն էին, լրիվ մտնում էիր մեջը, մենակ թե, վերջն ու սկիզբը չէին կպնում իրար։
Սուսն դուրս եկավ՝ կարճ, կոնկրետ, հավեսով կարդացվող ու ավելի հետաքրքիր սյուժեով, գիտեմ, համաձայն չեք, բայց մեկ ա սրա սյուժեն ավելի լավն էր։

----------


## ivy

Հեղինակների մասին ենթադրություններ կա՞ն:

----------


## LisBeth

Լիֆտի հեղինակը կարա Քույր Քերին լինի։

----------

GriFFin (22.12.2016), Ուլուանա (22.12.2016)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Սուսը Բումն ա ։)))

----------

CactuSoul (30.12.2016), Նաիրուհի (23.12.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ուֆ.


> Աստիճանների մոտ կանգնած սպասում էի, որ իջներ: Արդեն չորս անգամ կանչել էի, իսկ ինքը դեռ չէր եկել: Բայց ահա հայտնվեց *նա*: Ամենավերևում վառվեց լույսը ու* նա* դանդաղ, հեզասահք, մեղմ և վեհորեն սկսեց ներքև իջնել իր լույսով լուսավորելով աստիճանահարթակը: Դրանք ողջ օրվաս ամենաերջանիկ ակնթարթներն էին: Դուք պարզապես չեք կարող պատկերացնել թե ինչ է զգում գործից մեռած վերադարձող մարդը, որ ստիպված է բարձրանալ 15-րդ հարկ: Ու բնականաբար այսքանից հետո* նրա* կյանքի ամենաերջանիկ ակնթարթը պետք է լիներ այն պահը, երբ* նրա* առաջ վերջապես բացվում էին վերելակի, թեկուզ սովետ տեսած, ճռճռան հատակով, փտած պարաններով ահասարսուռ վերելակի դռները և կանչում իրենց գորովագութ գիրկը:

----------

Աթեիստ (22.12.2016), Նաիրուհի (23.12.2016), Ուլուանա (22.12.2016)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ուֆ.


Էդքան մասը զոռով եմ անցել ։)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Լիֆտը և մի տուփ երջանկություն*

Մմմ, մեկ լավն էր, մեկ՝ վատը։ Էրևում ա, որ հեղինակը կետադրության հետ խնդիրներ ունի, գրելուց հետո էլ ոչ մի անգամ չի կարդացել, ահագին անհարթություններ կային։ Բայց գաղափարը լավն էր, տեղ-տեղ շատ հավես նկարագրություններ էին։ էն վերջին նախադասությունը լրիվ համը հանեց։

----------

Հայկօ (23.12.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

մի հատ էլ ուֆ ստեղ.



> Բոլոր իրադարձություններն ու կերպարները հորինված են,
> ցանկացած համընկնում՝ պատահական

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Սուսոն շատ վարպետորեն էր գրված, բայց բովանդակային առումով մեջը բացարձակապես բան չկար։ Իսկ հենց վերնանցումի մասը հասավ, արդեն պարզ էր, որ ավարիա ա լինելու։ Մի խոսքով, քվեարկեցի լիֆտի օգտին։

----------


## ivy

Բյուր, իսկ արտամրցութայինների մասին ինչ կասես, հետաքրքիր ա։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, իսկ արտամրցութայինների մասին ինչ կասես, հետաքրքիր ա։


Չեմ կարդացել դեռ։ Էդ մնաց հետո։

----------


## Quyr Qery

> Լիֆտի հեղինակը կարա Քույր Քերին լինի։


Լիզ, երբ որ նկարագրում էր պառկածին ու էդ միասին ապրելը, ինձ էլ թվաց, թե ես եմ գրել նախկին սիրուս՝ Մարիամի մասին: Բայց ես տենց չէի գրի:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Հետաքրքիր է, որ բացի «Սուսոյից» մյուս երեքը կարդալիս համարյա սկզբից կոնկրետ հեղինակների եմ տեսել ու կարդալու ամբողջ ընթացքում էլ գնալով ավելի եմ համոզվել, որ հենց էդ մարդն ա հեղինակը։ Մի հատ կռահումներս ասեմ, հետո անցնեմ գործերի մասին կարծիք գրելուն  :Jpit: ։

*«Լիֆտը և մի տուփ երջանկություն».* կարծում եմ՝ ամեն դեպքում Քույր Քերին է։ Գրելաոճը շատ նման էր իրեն։
*«Թովչանք»*. Լիզբեթին տեսա սրա մեջ։ 
*«Անծանոթը»*. էս մեկի դեպքում ավելի քան համոզված եմ, որ Smokie–ն է. մի տեսակ... ո՞նց ասեմ, բոլոր հնարավոր առումներով ինքն է ու վերջ  :LOL: ։ Ճիշտն ասած՝ հիմնականում ընկերոջ հետ առաջին խոսակցության ժամանակ հստակ տեսա Սմոքիին։ Իսկ հետո գնալով ավելի ու ավելի սմոքիացավ տեքստը  :Jpit: ։

----------


## Ուլուանա

*«Լիֆտը և մի տուփ երջանկություն»*
Բավական լավն էր, բայց, ինչպես արդեն նշվեց, շատ անփույթ էր գրված։ Զգացվում է, որ հեղինակը գրել գիտի, բայց, չգիտես ինչի, իրեն նեղություն չի տվել գրածը նորմալ տեսքի բերելու։ Իսկապես տպավորություն էր, որ գրելուց հետո գոնե մի անգամ էլ չի կարդացել իր գրածը, հակառակ դեպքում գոնե «ա»–երը կդարձներ «է», իսկ նման վերաբերմունքն առնվազն ինձ համար շատ զայրացնող է ու ընթերցողի նկատմամբ անհարգալից։ Եթե էդ հանգամանքը չլիներ, քվեարկելու էի էս գործի օգտին, բայց հենց դրա պատճառով չեմ քվեարկում։

Նկարագրությունները, խոսակցությունները շատ բնական էին, կարդալիս մի տեսակ զգում ես մթնոլորտը, շունչը. շոշափելի էր ամեն ինչը։ Մենակ թե տենց էլ չհասկացա, թե էդ ինչ տուփ էր, որ պիտի բացեր, բայց չբացեց, ինչի հետևանքով հերոսները մահացել էին։ Էն պապի ուղարկած կապո՞ցն էր տուփը, թե՞ ուրիշ տուփ կար։ Ինձ թվում է՝ էդ տուփի պահը մի քիչ լավ չէր ներկայացված։

----------

Sambitbaba (22.12.2016)

----------


## Ուլուանա

*«Սուսոն»*
Նախ ասեմ, որ հերոսուհու անվան ընտրությունը շատ հավանեցի  :Jpit: ։ Այսինքն՝ ոչ թե Սուսաննա, այլ հենց Սուսո։ Չգիտեմ՝ ուրիշների համար ոնց է, բայց ինձ համար Սուսո անունը մի տեսակ ասոցիացվում է նմանատիպ կերպարների հետ։ Եվ թող ներեն ինձ բոլոր պուպուշ Սուսոները։ 

Շարադրանքը սահուն էր, խնամքով գրված, բայց ինչ–որ բան պակասում էր իսկապես լավը լինելու համար։ Ամեն դեպքում զգացվում էր, որ հեղինակն աշխատել է էդ ուղղությամբ, ինչը շատ գնահատելի է։ Իսկ սյուժեն ստանդարտ էր, վերջը կանխատեսելի չէի անվանի, ավելի ճիշտ՝ միայն որոշակի պահից սկսած էր արդեն երևում, որ վթար է լինելու։ Ուղղակի մի քիչ անբնական թվաց ինձ էն, որ էդքան հաշվենկատ, շահամոլ մարդը, որը միշտ գիտի՝ երբ ինչ ասի ու անի, իր ամեն քայլը հստակ հաշվարկում ու նախատեսում է, կարող է հանկարծ էդպես չմտածված քայլ անել՝ պահի տակ որոշել մի օր առաջ տիրանալ տուփին, երբ հանգիստ կարող էր հաջորդ օրը դա անել։ Ըստ իս, մի տեսակ զոռով էր սարքած էս մասը։ Իսկ թե ինչ էր տուփի մեջ՝ էլի չիմացանք։

Աթեիստը գրել էր, որ հեղինակը Բումն ա։ Իմ մտքով չէր անցնի, բայց շատ հնարավոր է։ Երկրորդ անգամ կարդալիս մտածեցի, որ John-ն էլ կարող էր լինել, չնայած կետադրական որոշ անճշտություններ կային, որոնք, իմ հիշելով, John–ը պիտի որ չաներ։

----------

CactuSoul (30.12.2016), John (22.12.2016), Smokie (22.12.2016), Նաիրուհի (23.12.2016)

----------


## Ուլուանա

*«Թովչանք»*
Նկարագրութունները հմուտ էին, շոշափելի, բայց մի քիչ ծանրաբեռնված։ Սյուժեից շատ բան չհասկացա, ու էդ ծանրաբեռնվծությունը խանգարեց, որ ուզենամ մի անգամ էլ կարդալ՝ ավելի լավ հասկանալու համար։ Ընդհանուր տպավորությունը՝ ինչ–որ սարսափ–պատմություն էր՝ հաջող նկարագրություններով։ Ամեն դեպքում էստեղի տուփից էլ բան չհասկացանք։ 
Ձևակերպման մի փոքրիկ թերություն նկատեցի.



> *Տարօրինակ գաղափարները բորբոքում էին Պողոսի երևակայությունը,* երբ նա մտածում էր Մարիշի մասին, *վերածվում մոլագարության։*


«Երբ նա մտածում էր Մարիշի մասին» հատվածը, թեև տրամաբանորեն ճիշտ է, բայց հայտնվելով էդ երկուսի մեջտեղում, դրանց միջևը կապը մի տեսակ կտրում է, ու դրանից հետո եկող մասն ակամա ընկալվում է որպես էդ հատվածի շարունակություն, ոչ թե սկզբի հատվածի, ու ստացվում է անհասկանալի մի բան։ Էս առումով լավ կլիներ՝ էդ միջանկյալ հատվածը սկզբում լիներ, որ թյուրըմռնում չառաջացներ։ Հասկանում եմ, որ շատ մեծ բան չի, բայց կարդալիս առաջին անգամից տեղ չի հասնում մի տեսակ։

----------

LisBeth (22.12.2016), Աթեիստ (22.12.2016)

----------


## Ուլուանա

*«Անծանոթը»*
Մի քիչ շատ էր ծամծմած։ Նախ Արշակի ու Տիկոյի միջև խոսակցությունները շատ էին ձգձգված ու մեծ մասամբ անտեղի, ոչինչ չասող ու կրկնվող արտահայտություններով լի։ Էս ֆորմատի գործի մեջ ոչ ինֆորմատիվ–առօրեական խոսակցությունների էսքան մեծ ծավալը ոչ մի կերպ արդարացված չի։ Սրա մի փոքր մասը որ մնար, լրիվ հերիք էր։ Հետո, օրինակ, էս առաջին խոսքը, որ ընկերն ասում է հեռախոսով.



> Արշ ո՞նց ես: Ո՞նց ժամանակ անցկացրիք: Լսել եմ ահագին երկար ես էսօր մնացել բարում: Բայց սաղ տուն են հասել, քեզնից ձեն-ձուն չկա: Ինչի՞ չես զանգում` տեղյակ պահում այ մարդ: Էդ քեզանից չի:


Սա ավելի շուտ նամակ է հիշեցնում կամ ձայնային հաղորդագրություն, բայց ոչ հեռախոսով ասված խոսք։ Դժվար է պատկերացնել, որ մարդ զանգի ու բարևից հետո, առանց պատասխանի սպասելու, էսքան երկար մենախոսի։
Հետո երկու ընկերների միջև խոսակցությունը հեչ նման չէր տղաների միջև խոսակցության։ Համենայնդեպս, ես չեմ պատկերացնում, որ երկու տղա էդ ձևով իրար հետ խոսեն։ Նման խոսակցություն լսելիս կմտածեի, որ խոսակցիներից առնվազն մեկն աղջիկ է։ Նույն հաջողությամբ կարող էին երկուսն էլ աղջիկ լինել, բայց երկուսն էլ տղա՝ չեմ հավատում, էլի  :Jpit: ։

Ընդհանրապես անբնական ու անհավանական էին նաև Արշակի էդ «Աստվա՜ծ իմ, ինչի՞ հենց ես...Ես ե՞րբ եմ հետաքրքրվել ուրիշի անձնականով...»  տվայտանքները։ Ու ընդհանրապես տուփը չբացելը շատ տարօրինակ էր։ Ինչ–որ չեմ հավատում, որ մարդ էն աստիճանի հուշտ լինի նման բանից, որ իսկի չուզենա տուփը բացել, լավ, մի՞թե էդ արտասովոր իրավիճակից առաջացած վախն էդ աստիճանի ուժեղ էր, որ հաղթեց բնական հետաքրքրությանը, որի հետևանքով տուփը չբացեց ու տարիներով գցեց ինչ–որ հեռավոր անկյուն։ Վերջն էլ անկապ էր։ Գոնե ինչ–որ կերպ ակնարկվեր, թե ինչ էր տուփի մեջ։

Ի դեպ, էն ասածս հատվածը ու հատկապես էս վերջին մասը. «Ավելի լավ ա էս մնա ուղղակի որպես չբացահայտված գաղտնիք։ *Թե չէ էս ամենը լավ բանի չի բերի*», լրիվ Սմոքին ա  :LOL: ։ 

Հ.Գ. Առաջարկում եմ քվեարկության ավարտից հետո բոլոր պատմվածքների տուփերի բացման արարողություն կազմակերպել ու վերջապես պարզել, թե որ տուփի մեջ ինչ կար  :LOL: ։

----------

CactuSoul (30.12.2016), Smokie (22.12.2016), Աթեիստ (22.12.2016), Հայկօ (23.12.2016)

----------


## Smokie

*Թովչանք

*Ուղեղս կախեց: :Jpit:  Համարյա ոչինչ չէի հասկանում, միայն սիրային պահերի բուռն, գեղեցիկ նկարագրություն: Տուփի կապը չտեսա, չհասկացա վերջում ի՞նչ կատարվեց, ո՞նց տեղափոխվեցին ուրիշ վայր: :Dntknw:  Տարօրինակ պատմություն էր: :Think:

----------


## Smokie

Հուսով եմ *Անծանոթը* էդքանով բարդ ստեղծագործություն չի ինչքանով որ երկար ա: Էս կարճերից հետո ես դժվարությամբ եմ անցնում երկարի՝ մանավանդ, որ վերջերս մի քիչ խառն էի ակումբ մտնելու համար: :Pardon:

----------


## ivy

*«Լիֆտը և մի տուփ երջանկություն» ՝ Նիկեա* 
Մեծացել ա մեր աչոնը  :Love: 

*«Սուսոն»՝ John* 
Լավ գրող պապայի լավ գրող տղան  :Kiss: 

*«Թովչանք»՝ LisBeth*
Հա բա էլ ով  :Wink: 

*«Անծանոթը»՝ Smokie*
Մի կատարյալ սմոքություն  :Smile: 

«Նյուխ» կատեգորիայում հաղթող է ճանաչվում *Ուլուանան*  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (22.12.2016), CactuSoul (30.12.2016), GriFFin (23.12.2016), John (22.12.2016), LisBeth (22.12.2016), Mr. Annoying (22.12.2016), Quyr Qery (22.12.2016), Sambitbaba (22.12.2016), Smokie (22.12.2016), Tiger29 (22.12.2016), Աթեիստ (22.12.2016), Արէա (22.12.2016), Հայկօ (23.12.2016), Նաիրուհի (23.12.2016), Նիկեա (22.12.2016), Ուլուանա (22.12.2016), Ռուֆուս (22.12.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Վայ, արդեն տուփը բացեցի՞ք։ ։)) Չհասցրի արտամրցութայինները կարդալ։

----------


## Smokie

*Նիկի* ջան շնորհավոոոո՜ր: :Love:  Վախացրիր այ դեմք: :Jpit: 
*John* եղբայր ապրես դու: :Friends: 
*LisBeth* ջան, քեզ էլ եմ շատ շնորհակալ: :Ծաղիկ: 
Smokie ամոթ քեզ :Beee:  Ո՞վ էր քեզ թույլ տվել коронный фраз-ս գողանալ ու ընդհանրապես իմ ոճով գրել :Sad: 

*Ուլուանա*, խոսքեր չունեմ ուղղակի :Blush:  высший класс внимания :Jpit:

----------

John (22.12.2016)

----------


## John

Բարի լույս ձեզ  :Smile: 
Այվի ջան, շնորհակալ եմ շատ, որ հնարավորություն ստեղծեցիր ժանգոտած ուղեղս գործի դնելու։ Հազար տարի կլներ չէի ստեղծագործել ))
Նիկ ջան, շնորհավոր։ Հաշվի առնելով, թե ինչ խառն էիր էդ քանի օրը՝ նորմալ ա, որ գրածդ էլ էր տենց խառը  :LOL:  

Էդ որ ասում եք կանխատեսելի էր՝ չլնի՞ գուշակել էիք, որ չի բացվելու տուփը  :LOL: 
Ժող, ի՞նչ վթար ))) մի մեքենան հասցրեց արգելակի, մյուսն էլ հասցրեց շրջանցի, էլ դրա ի՞նչն ա վթար։ 

Կարծում եմ՝ մրցույթի պայմանները շատ էին խիստ։ Տուփի վրա սյուժե կառուցելն իրատեսական է, բայց երբ էդ տուփը չի բացվելու՝ էդ արդեն ինձ գոնե սահմանափակում էր ու լարվածություն ստեղծում։ Հենց դրանից էլ էկավ տենց հապճեպ ավարտը։ Որտև իրոք կրակն էի ընկել էդ տուփի ձեռը։  Ի սկզբանե գրել էի նույն մոտիվներով, բայց Գուգոյի մասին։ Ու վերնագրել «Քերիչ Գուգոն»։ Վերջն էլ իհարկե այլ կերպ էի նախատեսել, բայց պակաս անհաջող չէր՝ քան էս մեկը։ 

Շնորհակալ եմ բոլորիցդ, հավես էր )

----------

CactuSoul (30.12.2016), ivy (22.12.2016), Quyr Qery (22.12.2016), Sambitbaba (23.12.2016), Smokie (22.12.2016), Tiger29 (22.12.2016), Աթեիստ (22.12.2016), Հայկօ (23.12.2016), Նաիրուհի (23.12.2016), Ուլուանա (22.12.2016)

----------


## Smokie

Եւ իհարկե անչափ շնորհակալ եմ Այվիից կազմակերպելու, միջնորդելու ու օգնելու համար: :Love:  Պաչ քեզ Այվի ջան, անհարմարությունների համար էլ կներես: :Blush:

----------

ivy (22.12.2016)

----------


## Smokie

*Անծանոթը

*Ոնց տեսնում եմ խառըխըշտիկ էր գրել հեղինակը: Էնպես էր, որ մեկ-մեկ կարող ա ստիպեր հետ գնալ, որոշ դրվագների վրայով էլի անցնել: Օրինակ՝ Տիկոյի այցելության ժամանակ մի քիչ շոշափվում ա իր կերպարը, որն ավելի ակնհայտ ու պարզ ա դառնում հետագայում: Զրույցում էլ ա փորձել ինչ որ  իմաստ փոխանցի, որ հետագայում հիշեցնի իր մասին՝ բայց դա էլ իհարկե մոտը չի ստացվել: Դե պարզ ա՝ ուրիշին կրկնօրինակելու փորձերը մարդկանց մոտ սովորաբար ձախողվում են: :Acute:  Նույնիսկ եթե անտաղանդը անտաղանդին կրկնօրինակի, էլի լեզու չեն գտնի՝ ավելի վատ կլինի: :Tongue:  
Ոնց հասկացա էդ Արշակի համար շատ հեշտ էր մոռանալ ուրիշի գաղտնիքի մասին, եթե աչքից հեռու պահի տուփը, որ էդ պատմնությունը իրա համար մոռացված անցյալ կդառնա, ոնց անծանոթն էր ուզում անցյալում թողնել իր գաղտնիքը: Բայց եթե իր առաջ գաղտնիքը բացի էն մարդը, ով սովորաբար անկեղծորեն ամեն ինչ պատմում էր, շատ ավելի թեթև կնայի երևույթին: Ու իր համար նշանակություն չուներ, որ անծանոթը թույլ էր տվել, բա որ հանկարծ մի օր չդիմանա՝ լեզվից դուրս թռցնի՞, իսկ ընկերոջ գաղտնիքը ավելի հեշտությամբ կկարողանա պահել: Իմ ուղեղով երբևէ նման անսուրդին մոտ բաներ կանցնե՞ին այ հեղինակ-կրկնօրինակ: :Beee:

----------


## Quyr Qery

Դուք էլ ասում էիք ես եմ, ես եմ 
Նիկուշ, պաչ քեզ։  :Kiss: 
Բայց մեկ ա Սուսոն էի հավանել։  :Jpit:

----------

John (23.12.2016), LisBeth (22.12.2016), Նիկեա (22.12.2016)

----------


## LisBeth

> Դուք էլ ասում էիք ես եմ, ես եմ 
> Նիկուշ, պաչ քեզ։ 
> Բայց մեկ ա Սուսոն էի հավանել։


Հա, բայց դու էլ ընդունեցիր, որ նման էր քեզ  :Tongue:

----------


## LisBeth

> *Թովչանքը* միակ աշխատանքն էր, որ ժամանակին եմ ստացել` մինչև վերջնաժամկետի ավարտը։ 
> Հեղինակ, էն վերջում ե՞ս էի Պողոսին տուփը բացելուց հետ պահողը ։))  Հետո կասես ։)
> Որ հարցնեք` ինչի մասին էր էս գործը,  պատասխան չեմ գտնի, բայց ինձ դուր եկավ։ Պատկերները լավն են, ամբողջ շարադրանքը ոնց որ զգայական մակարդակի վրա լինի։ Լավ կարդացվեց։


 Որ հարցնեք՝ ինչի մասին էր էս գործը․․․
 Ուրեմն Պողոսի /կարար և Պետրոս լիներ, բան չէր փոխվի, դիցուկ կերպար ա, պրոտոտիպ չունի/ ու իրա վախերի մասին, ոչ իսկական հորոր, ավելի շուտ էդ ոճը իմ՝ որպես հեղինակի, սարկազմն էր կերպարի հանդեպ։ Ինքը ապրում էր կնոջ հետ ու գեղեցկությունից բացի ուրիշ ոչինչ չէր տեսնում նրա մեջ, չկարողանալով ինքն իրեն բացատրել նրա "հզոր" ազդեցությունը իր վրա, հետևեց պատմական օրինակին։ 
  Տարօինակ սենյակը այլաբանություն ա, դա իրանց հարաբերությունների մյուս մակարդակն ա, ոնց որ Պողոսն էր պատկերացնում, տուփը դե մի ծնկին իջնելուց ու Մարիշին դեմ տալուց պետք ա պարզ լիներ ինչ ա իր մեջ պարունակում, թղթի վրա էլ իր կարճատև արտասանելիքն էր գրված։ Մնացածը մանր մունր հղումներ, որոնց իհարկե պարտադիր չէր ծանոթ լինել, որ հասկանալ իմաստը,  ու լիքը զգացմունք  :Smile: 

 Հա, Այվ, դու էիր  :Love:

----------

ivy (22.12.2016), Աթեիստ (22.12.2016), Մուշու (23.12.2016), Նիկեա (22.12.2016)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> _____________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> * Շուկայի հիմնական մուտքը փակվում է 18։00, դրանից հետո ներս մտնելն արգելված է։ Դուրս գալու համար օգտագործվում է պահեստային ելքը, որտեղից ներս մտնելն անհնար է․ մուտքը հսկվում է անվտանգության աշխատակիցների կողմից։


Այ էս մասից վստահ էի, որ Ջոնը կամ Բումն են գրել: Բումը գիտի էս ծանոթագրությունը, իսկ եթե ինքը չէր, մենակ Ջոնը կարող էր դա հատուկ նշել: Ինքը ինձնից բեթար սենց մանրուքների հարցում քթի մազ է:  :Wink:

----------

CactuSoul (30.12.2016), John (23.12.2016), Mr. Annoying (23.12.2016), Quyr Qery (24.12.2016), Աթեիստ (23.12.2016)

----------


## Հայկօ

Կներեք, ժող, բայց ոչ մեկն էլ առանձնապես չհավանեցի: Կքվեարկեի «Լիֆտի» օգտին, եթե գոնե վերջին նախադասությունը չլիներ: Մենք չենք մեռել, էլի, ես եմ մեռել, սիրելիս, իսկ դու ցնդել ես: Էն «դուռը ծեծեցի, չբացեց, ստիպված իմ բանալիով բացեցի-մտա» պահը լավն էր: Բայց դե էդ պայթել-բան, էդ էլ էր ավելորդ: Կարելի էր տուփի համար ուրիշ կիրառություն գտնել: «Սուսոն» բան չասեց. շատ հավես էր գրած, շատ անկապ պրծավ: Չնայած, եսիմ, կարող ա՝ ճիշտն էլ դա էր: «Թովչանքը», համաձայն եմ, ածականախեղդ էր արած: «Անծանոթն» էլ դե լրիվ անհավատալի էր: Ողջույններս:

----------

John (23.12.2016), Mr. Annoying (23.12.2016), Ուլուանա (23.12.2016)

----------


## John

Պետրոս պապի գրած նամակն ամբողջությամբ էի ներառել սկզբում։ Այնտեղ նա մանրամասն պատմում էր, թե ինչքան կարևոր ա տուփի պարունակությունն ու ինչքան մեծ պատիվ ա վստահվել Սուսոյին՝ տուփը իրեն կտակելով։ Հետո, եթե չլիներ տուփը բացելու արգելքը՝ Սուսոն կգնար, կգտներ համապատասխան մարդուն, կվերցներ բանալին, կբացեր ու մեջը կգտներ շատ անկարևոր մի բան․ ասենք Պետրոսի նախնիների տոհմածառը։ Կամ, կարող էր գտնել քարտեզ, թե Պետրոսի Տատը որտեղ է թաքցրել իրենց ոսկեղենը։ Ու մի հատ սիրուն նախադասությամբ ավարտել, ասենք թե ոնց էդ պահին Սուսոյի արյունը եռաց ու ինքը ժպտաց, գիտակցելով, որ իր կյանքի ամենամեծ արկածն է առջևում։

Սմոք ջան, էն երկու օր համբերելու պահն էլ՝ հատուկ նշել եմ․ Պետրոս պապի թաղման օրն էր գնացել, որ հարազատները զբաղված լինեին, ավելի քիչ հավանական լիներ, որ կհետևեն իրեն ու կհայտնաբերեն  :Wink:

----------

CactuSoul (30.12.2016), Հայկօ (23.12.2016), Նիկեա (23.12.2016), Ուլուանա (23.12.2016)

----------


## Հայկօ

Ի դեպ՝ նկատեցի, որ չորսդ էլ կենտրոնացել էիք հենց տուփի պարունակության ու տուփը չբացելու վրա: Այնինչ՝ կարելի էր ուղղակի տուփ օգտագործել՝ առանց խորանալու, որ դրա մեջ բան կար, բայց չպետք ա բացվեր և այլն: Ասենք՝ մեկը ձեռքի տակ ընկած առաջին տուփը դնում ա գետնին, կանգնում ա վրան, որ լամպը փոխի, ոտքը սահում ա, աստիճաներից ընկնում ա ու վիզը ջարդում: Մյուսը ձայնի վրա վազելով գալիս ա, կպնում ա նույն տուփին, գլորվում ա ու էլի ջարդում ա վիզը: Հետո իրենց տանում-թաղում են, իսկ տուփը մնում ա ու սպասում, թե երբ ա էդ լամպը էլի փչանալու, պրծ  :Jpit: :

----------

John (23.12.2016), Նաիրուհի (23.12.2016), Նիկեա (23.12.2016)

----------


## John

> Ի դեպ՝ նկատեցի, որ չորսդ էլ կենտրոնացել էիք հենց տուփի պարունակության ու տուփը չբացելու վրա: Այնինչ՝ կարելի էր ուղղակի տուփ օգտագործել՝ առանց խորանալու, որ դրա մեջ բան կար, բայց չպետք ա բացվեր և այլն: Ասենք՝ մեկը ձեռքի տակ ընկած առաջին տուփը դնում ա գետնին, կանգնում ա վրան, որ լամպը փոխի, ոտքը սահում ա, աստիճաներից ընկնում ա ու վիզը ջարդում: Մյուսը ձայնի վրա վազելով գալիս ա, կպնում ա նույն տուփին, գլորվում ա ու էլի ջարդում ա վիզը: Հետո իրենց տանում-թաղում են, իսկ տուփը մնում ա ու սպասում, թե երբ ա էդ լամպը էլի փչանալու, պրծ :


Պոտենցիալ հաղթող գործ կլիներ, ինչ խոսք )) բայց քո ասածը ավելի «արկղոտ» ա, քան «տուփոտ»  :LOL: 
Ու համ էլ սենց պահ կար՝




> Գրել արձակ ստեղծագործություն, որում* գործողությունների ու սյուժեի առանցքում մի տուփ է*: Ինչ տուփ է, ինչու է պատմվածքում, ովքեր են կերպարները, ինչ ժանրի մեջ է պատմվածքը և մնացած ամեն ինչը որոշում են հեղինակները: Միայն մի պայման կա. պատմության մեջ տուփը չի բացվելու:


Ես սա բառացի եմ ընկալել ու աշխատել եմ չշեղվել էդ առանցքից։ Եթե էդ հավայի տուփ էր, ու կամայական այլ տուփ կարող էր լինել իր փոխարեն՝ չէր ստացվի, որ գործողությունների ու սյուժեի առանցքում տուփն է։ Ես տենց եմ պատկերացրել)

----------

CactuSoul (30.12.2016)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Կներեք, ժող, բայց ոչ մեկն էլ առանձնապես չհավանեցի: Կքվեարկեի «Լիֆտի» օգտին, եթե գոնե վերջին նախադասությունը չլիներ: Մենք չենք մեռել, էլի, ես եմ մեռել, սիրելիս, իսկ դու ցնդել ես: Էն «դուռը ծեծեցի, չբացեց, ստիպված իմ բանալիով բացեցի-մտա» պահը լավն էր: Բայց դե էդ պայթել-բան, էդ էլ էր ավելորդ: Կարելի էր տուփի համար ուրիշ կիրառություն գտնել: «Սուսոն» բան չասեց. շատ հավես էր գրած, շատ անկապ պրծավ: Չնայած, եսիմ, կարող ա՝ ճիշտն էլ դա էր: «Թովչանքը», համաձայն եմ, ածականախեղդ էր արած: «Անծանոթն» էլ դե լրիվ անհավատալի էր: Ողջույններս:


սա մի լավ մուլտիկ հիշեցրեց, չգիտեմ ինչու  :Wink:

----------

Alphaone (23.12.2016)

----------


## Հայկօ

Իմ մտքում հենց սկզբից մենակ էս տուփն էր.

----------

Alphaone (23.12.2016)

----------

